# Laing Drosseln?!!



## OsiRis (5. Juli 2009)

ich habe eine laing aber die ist mir zu stark im agb ist ein riesen strudel und ja ich weiß es gibt einsätze dafür hab ich jetzt aber nicht man kann doch lüfter mit 4 pin stecker auf 7V umleiten durch die steckerbelegung würde das auch bei der laing gehen?!


----------



## Parnshion (5. Juli 2009)

Bevor du dein Laing drosselst, würde ich dir empfehlen mehr Durchflussbremse einzubauen wie zum Beispiel Filter, Durchflusssensoren usw.


----------



## OsiRis (5. Juli 2009)

schon drinn


----------



## Parnshion (5. Juli 2009)

ok, dann geht es ja nicht anders. Oder du jaggst noch paar Radis in den Kreislauf rein. Hättest dann bessere Kühlung und bremst nebenbei dein Durchfluss.... 2 Fliegen mit eine Klappe


----------



## On/OFF (5. Juli 2009)

welche Laing hast du ? und was kühlst du damit?

PS: ich würde von dem Radi abraten , der bremst nicht so sehr wie eine 2te Grafa mit Düsenkühler ^^

Oder mach den AGB randvoll


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Juli 2009)

Und noch gleich ne Frage.
Was für nen AGB hast du?


----------



## OsiRis (5. Juli 2009)

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus (Swiftech MCP355) Retail mit EK-DDC X-Top 
xspc 360+Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone+ EK 4870+durchflusssensor tempsensor. 
AGB---EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev.2                                         
btw. agb is rand voll
aber ist ja eig egal ich wollte nur wissen ob es der pumpe schadet oder nicht


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Juli 2009)

Dafür ist eine Laing DDC-1Plus zu heftig. (Ich hab die DDC-1T mit EK XTOPV2. Es sind Mora2, HK 3.0,Ac Durchflusssensor, 2x Ac Temperatursensoren 2x CPC Schnellkupplungen und EK FC280GTX im Kreislauf. Ich hab 120 l/h Durchfluss.) 
Du könntest die Plus Variante zur Normal zurücklöten.
[HowTo] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten - EffizienzGurus Forum


----------



## OsiRis (5. Juli 2009)

ja ist mir auch klar das die dafür zu heftig ist aber kann man mir auf meine frage antworten???


----------



## On/OFF (5. Juli 2009)

vielleicht geht sie kaputt , vielleicht auch nicht ^^ .  ein Versuch wäre es wert. aber eine Laing brauch einen gewissen Anlaufstrom , vergiss das nicht.

Wer kommt schon auf die Idee eine Pumpe zu drosseln , die meistens löten die auf mehr Leistung um? Vor dem Kauf nicht richtig informiert , oder was war da los? D


----------



## GoZoU (5. Juli 2009)

Die Drosslung der Laing erfolgt über das Poweradjust von Aqua-Computer. Du kannst es aber auch erstmal mit einem Anti-Cylon für deinen AGB probieren, der hat bei mir die Strudelbildung effizient verhindert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## doceddy (5. Juli 2009)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung von Waküs, aber dieser Thread sollte dir helfen 
Laing DDC drosseln? - ForumBase


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs mit einem Filterschwamm im AGB?


----------



## OsiRis (5. Juli 2009)

was los war ^^ ich hatte eine andere drinn die verreckt ist und die laing ist die einzigste die noch über war und ich hab keine lust die aus meinem haupt pc da rein zu machen ^^ deswegen muss die laing halt herhalten hatt denn keiner seine auf 7V betrieben?!


----------



## OsiRis (5. Juli 2009)

ich denke ich tu es einfach ...

btw: der rechner sollte jetzt laufen und nicht im laufe der woche wenn was vom shop kommt ... ^^ 

aber 1000 dank für eure ideen und zt hilfe bei meiner frage


----------



## nemetona (6. Juli 2009)

OsiRis schrieb:


> deswegen muss die laing halt herhalten hatt denn keiner seine auf 7V betrieben?!



Einfach so bei 7V betreiben ist mit einer Laing nicht, sie benötigt zum Anlaufen die vollen 12V, wie GoZoU schon sagte wird die Laing über ein Poweradjust von AC gesteuert, eine BigNG sollte auch gehen.

Ich würde aber erst mal versuchen den Vorschlag mit den Schwamm im AGB umzusetzen, sollte dies nicht helfen wär ein Kugelhahn im Kreislauf noch eine Option. Mit ihm könntest du künstlich den die restriktivität erhöhen und den Durchfluss senken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

OsiRis schrieb:


> ich habe eine laing aber die ist mir zu stark im agb ist ein riesen strudel und ja ich weiß es gibt einsätze dafür hab ich jetzt aber nicht man kann doch lüfter mit 4 pin stecker auf 7V umleiten durch die steckerbelegung würde das auch bei der laing gehen?!



Nö. Bei 7V laufen DDCs i.d.R. nicht an.

Aber da dir dieses Problem ja vermutlich nicht erst nach 3 Monaten aufgefallen ist:
Schon mal über einen Umtausch nachgedacht? 
Wenn dir ne DDC+ zu stark ist nimmst du halt was 1046 basiertes, das kriegst du für den gleichen Preis mit integrierter Steuerung.


----------



## bschicht86 (6. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich müsste es möglich sein, Pumpen "runterzutakten"
Denn die Pumpen arbeiten mit Wechselspannung (Rechteck), die aus einer vorgeschalteten Elektronik gewonnen wird.
Wenn man die Frequenz runtergesetzt bekommt, müsste sie sich demzufolge langsamer drehen, was aber wiederum eine stärkere Sinus-Belastbarkeit der Schaltkomponenten vorraussetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

Wie genau die Ansteuerung bei der Laing läuft, weiß ich nicht (aufgrund der hohen Drehzahlen halte ich eine drehzahlabhängige Steuerung für nötig ) - aber AC wird jedenfalls erst sehr spät generiert, Änderungen ohne weiteres nicht möglich.
Diese Möglichkeit bleibt bis auf weiteres den Eheims vorbehalten.


----------



## OsiRis (6. Juli 2009)

jo deswegen hab ich im haupt pc auch ne eheim !


----------



## Falk (6. Juli 2009)

Es gibt doch diese kleinen Zusatzplatinen (afaik hier schon genannt) von Aqua-Computer, wo man dann bequem via Software einstellen soll, wie sich die Spannung verhalten soll (z.B. start mit 10s @12, danach auf 6V, ab Temperatur X auf 8 Volt und ähnlich Späße). 

Komm nur gerade nicht auf den Namen


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juli 2009)

Eigenquote stinkt 



GoZoU schrieb:


> Die Drosslung der Laing erfolgt über das Poweradjust von Aqua-Computer.



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (6. Juli 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Einfach so bei 7V betreiben ist mit einer Laing nicht, sie benötigt zum Anlaufen die vollen 12V, wie GoZoU schon sagte wird die Laing über ein Poweradjust von AC gesteuert, eine BigNG sollte auch gehen.
> 
> Ich würde aber erst mal versuchen den Vorschlag mit den Schwamm im AGB umzusetzen, sollte dies nicht helfen wär ein Kugelhahn im Kreislauf noch eine Option. Mit ihm könntest du künstlich die restriktivität erhöhen und den Durchfluss senken.



Ich glaube mein Lösungsansatz wurde auch gleich überlesen


----------



## max70 (7. Juli 2009)

OsiRis schrieb:


> ich denke ich tu es einfach ...


 
das würde ich lassen.Du hast viele Möglichkeiten das Problem zu beseitigen.Die meisten wurden ja schon genannt.
Wenn Du nix kaufen willst,Pumpe zur nonplus umlöten.Einfacher aber mit Wartezeit verbunden,Anti-Cyclon für 2,50€ und Ruhe is.


----------



## stromer007 (7. Juli 2009)

Schau dir mal dieses [HowTo] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten - EffizienzGurus Forum an.
Der Mod geht nämlich auch in umgekehrter Richtung, also von der "DDC+" zur "DDC". Damit sinkt die Pumpenleistung, aber auch die Garantie ist weg.
Versuch also zuerst ein Stück Schwamm im AGB, das hilft bestimmt.


----------



## OsiRis (7. Juli 2009)

jo ich weiß das ein schwamm oder anty cyclon hilft nur wollte ich es nicht nutzen sondern die pumpe auf 7V laufen lassen da das nun nicht gehen wird und ich keine lust auf garantie verlust habe werde ich mir doch etwas in den agb werfen ^^ 

in diesem sinne Vielen dank und CLOSE plz


----------



## nemetona (7. Juli 2009)

Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen, das du eine Laing mit einen Poweradjust steuern kannst ist dir nicht entgangen?

Immer noch schließen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Juli 2009)

Du hättest es ja einfach mal mit 7V probieren können. Je nach Widerstand kann es klappen muss aber nicht.


----------



## 4clocker (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meine Laing an 9 Volt laufen. Einfach 12-und 3 Volt vom Sata Stecker. Sie läuft wunderbar an und ist praktisch nicht zu höhren. 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen das mal aus zu probieren


----------



## OsiRis (7. Juli 2009)

jop es ist mir nciht so wichtig die pumpe zu steuern ich versuche das mit 9V aus wenn es nicht klappt kommt ein anti-cyclone rein und dann is gut ^^ xD 

ps: ich habe mir alle kommentare durchgelesen 

-Close- thx


----------



## nemetona (7. Juli 2009)

Falls dies mit den Anti Cyclon nicht funzt, dann denke noch mal über den Poweradjust ran, er regelt den Anlauf der Laing mit 12V und (Startboost ) und geht dan auf den eingestellten gedrosselten Sollwert.

OK, Closed


----------

